# RAF Tangmere, Sussex Jul. 2009 - Nov. '11



## The Archivist (Nov 27, 2011)

Tangmere aerodrome was founded in 1917 by the Royal Flying Corps as a training base. In 1918 it was turned over to the American Air Force as a training ground and continued as such until the end of the Great War in November of that year after which the airfield was mothballed.

In 1925 the station re-opened as a Fleet Air Arm station playing host to No. 43 Squadron equipped with Gloster Gamecocks 

As war threatened in the late 'thirties the station was equipped with Hawker Furies, Gloster Gladiators, and Hawker Hurricanes. In 1939 the airfield was enlarged to defend the south coast against attack by the Luftwaffe and came under RAF Control. The RAF commandeered the majority of houses in the centre of the village, with only six to eight families being allowed to stay. Indeed, it was only in 1966 that the village resumed its status as a civilian community.

In August 1940 the first squadron (602) of Supermarine Spitfires was based at the satellite airfield at nearby Westhampnett as the Battle of Britain began. The first and most serious air-raid on the station came on 16 August 1940 when there was extensive damage to buildings and aircraft on the ground including the loss of one of the hangars. 14 service people and six civilians were killed.






Refuelling and rearming No.601 Squadron Hawker Hurricanes at RAF Tangmere, 1940 (RAF Museum)

Throughout the war, the station was also a secret base for the Special Operations Executive who flew agents in and out of occupied France to strengthen the Resistance. 

Later in the war, as the RAF turned from defence to attack, the legless fighter ace Group Captain Douglas Bader commanded the Tangmere wing of Fighter Command. 

After the war, the RAF High Speed Flight was based at Tangmere as part of Central Fighter Establishment. In September 1946, a world air speed record of 616 mph (991 km/h) was set by Group Captain Edward "Teddy" Mortlock Donaldson in a Gloster Meteor and in September 1953, Squadron Leader Neville Duke flew a Hawker Hunter at 727 mph (1,170 km/h).





Hurricane LF363 at Tangmere in 1957 (RAF)

The station finally closed on 16 October 1970; a single Spitfire flew over the airfield as the RAF ensign was lowered.

These days there's really not a lot left, although some lengths of runway, three hangars, the control tower and a scattering of other buildings survive amidst the housing, industrial estates and farmland that have taken over most of the site. There's also a rather good military aviation museum, but I think that'll have to wait for another day. 





Building 116: Barrack Block. One of the last remaining buildings of the camp area. 





This airfield is disused





Three T-2 hangars remain. After the airfield's closure these were used as bulk grain stores





T-2 hangar





I'm guessing this has something to do with re-enactors?





Unidentified building behind the hangars





Base fire station





Remains of runway





On an earlier visit I found this field poppy growing beside the runway





The control tower has seen better days





In 1982 (from here)





Watch office, 1982, (same source). Compare [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=9302"]these pics from 2009[/ame]





Remains of lifted runways and cable ducts





Partly demolished air-raid shelter on perimeter





Inside the shelter





The concrete dispersal pens are now part of a composting facility





More pens and compost





After closure the airfield was bought by the County Council and used as a technical and training site for the local fire brigade. One of the hangar bases found novel use as a skid pan. 





T-2 hangar base-cum-skid pan. The small hut is a toilet block. 





Another air-raid shelter is now used by Southern Water as part of Tangmere sewage works





Large greenhouses cover much of the eastern part of the airfield. Apparently this is where most of the UK's peppers and aubergines are grown. 






A number of British, Commonwealth and German airmen are buried in the parish churchyard, a quiet and peaceful place tucked away at the end of a lane leading away from the main village. Those lost over the sea are also commemorated. 

Thanks for reading, 

Arch.


----------



## The Archivist (Nov 27, 2011)

Thought I'd add this, though not strictly relevant it amused me.

A couple of years ago people with diggers were very busy digging big drainage ditches around the edge of the site, something to do with the nurseries I think.





Unfortunately they hadn't planned how they were going to get out of the hole once they'd dug it and promptly fell over...





Apparently the only answer was to bring in - specially - a digger thrice the size to rescue the toppled digger. Someone must have been feeling very embarassed right about now. 





The digger was carefully manoeuvred into an upright position 





Which seems to have done the trick, though not without demolishing the side of the trench!


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 27, 2011)

A nice mixture of old and new there, gives your report more depth. Thank you.


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 27, 2011)

great report love the old pictures its always nice to see an old ww2 airfield great shame the watch tower is in verry bad shape thanks for sharing


----------



## jools (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice to see, thanks


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 27, 2011)

The museum is well worth seeing as you said..good to see this once again.


----------



## King Al (Nov 27, 2011)

Great report The Archivist, I've visited the museum a few times but never got round to seeing the rest! just moved up the list


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 27, 2011)

This is terrific (especially with the amusing digger addendum!). As well as its WWII role, Tangmere was also key in the pioneering jet age. A Gloster Meteor that flew out of here was the first British plane to break the Sound barrier. Have a read of Empire of the Clouds (a fascinating book) for more info.
Godzy


----------



## 12quidkidinnit (Nov 27, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> The control tower has seen better days


At least it's still there. I heard a rumour a while ago that it had gone, but thankfully it seems to have been wrong. 

Here's a bit of trivia for you. The control tower was one of the locations used in the Sex Pistols film The Great Rock and Roll Swindle (towards the end when Malcolm McLaren was about to make his getaway).


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice report. The museum here is well worth a visit. I was lucky enough to be there when some Bomber Command Veterans did a book signing in the summer. To think what these chaps went through when so young is incredible.

Prince Charles also flew a Chipmunk from here - 

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=68180

And during the summer of 2011 a Harvard gave a very nice display over the former airfield -


----------

